# Help, lost 110v leg on 220v generator, Lima 10kw brushless



## Shawn MacAnanny (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello, in prepration for the storm i decided to fill up my tow behind generator and make sure everything it working. I run it regularly under load and its never had a problem in the year i have had it. It's a 1989, Hesco mobile power unit, Bell Atlantic used to own it. It has a continental 3 cylinder gas engine, mated to a 10kw Lima 250, 1 phase, 12 lead brushless generator. The unit also has a blower and super heater for pushing air to dry out underground utility area, dual air compressors with dryer and several 220v and 110v outputs.

Anyway yesterday i turn it on, and turned on all of the onboard stuff, as a typically do to keep it under load, was working ine for 10 minutes, i loaded up my bobcat, left to go fill it up and returned about 30 minutes later to get generator to fill up and i noticed it was only producting 110v, the blower wasnt working, the air compressors and dryer were (they are 110v). So i shut the machine down.

The generator has two 5amp fuses which are connected to two wires that go to the generators voltage regulator. I have had one blow before, and it had similar symptoms, So i replaced them. No go, still the same problem. Fuses removed were not blown i tried swapping them everyway. I dual have dual ammeters and a voltage meter on the unit. Its only producing 110v under load only to my left side outlets. It does draw 15 amps or so on the compressor. So i have determined the right leg and outlets are what is causing the issue. It does have a DC voltage gauge too which is producing 5 amps. 

Is it possible that i lost the magnet feild on just one of the windings? Should i try to recharge it? Or should i try to plug from the hot outlet into the dead outlet to see if that will excite it?

I havent tested anything with my multimeter i am just going with whats on the machine i couldnt find my meter last night but i will be checking it all out today. I have the pannel all apart and where the voltage regulator is. There are 4 leads coming from the generator into the pannel, about 6 gauge, the regulator has alot of wires i havent counted how many just yet. Is it possible my regulator went even though it will still produce and sustain 110v on one side?

What should i test for? I see a couple relays in by the voltage regulator, There are no breakers on that main line coming in to feed that i can see.


----------



## Shawn MacAnanny (Oct 27, 2012)

Here is the manual for the generator, It is the SER, 1 phase, 12 lead

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...wYCYAQ&usg=AFQjCNESvRcUmiAK_zlZ66atVV4OpMqxZQ


----------



## Shawn MacAnanny (Oct 27, 2012)

Found one ammeter soldered connection had vibrated loose. Soldered it back and works great now.


----------

